# Transformatori >  Transformators 3f 400VAc uz 3f 220V (Tīri testa stendam)

## Tristan

Sveiki

Kāds varētu ieteikt kur varētu ko tādu iegādāties? 
Ar uzsvaru uz pa lēto - spelēšanās pēc negribu tērēt daudz naudas.

Cik VA? Hmmm Skatīšos kas vispār ir pieejams un no tā izejot....

Varbūt kaut kur padomju tehnikā tika izmantots tāds transformators? 

Google man met ārā tikai ķīnišu jaunus ...

----------


## korium

Man ir pieejami daži, šķiet 25kVA, eksemplāri, bet tas laikam būs par traku.

----------


## Tristan

Man baigā aizdoma ka jau svara ziņā man tas nederēs!  ::

----------


## korium

Kādi pāris simti gan jau būs  ::

----------


## next

Cik vatus vajag?
Redzeeju stendu kur taadai vajadziibai bija izmantoti 3 transformatori no veciem lampu televizoriem.

----------


## Jurkins

Kādai vajadzībai 3f 220V? Motoram kādam? Tad lētāks variants par transformatoru būs frekvenčnieks. Visādos aļikos 2.2kW ap 60...70 eirikiem. Pats pirku pa 58.

----------


## Tristan

> Kādai vajadzībai 3f 220V? Motoram kādam? Tad lētāks variants par transformatoru būs frekvenčnieks. Visādos aļikos 2.2kW ap 60...70 eirikiem. Pats pirku pa 58.


 Ne gluži... Tuvu, bet ne gluži....

Man tieši šādu transformatoru vajag lai barotu 3f-220V frekvenču pārveidotāju.... (Yaskawa)
Tīri testa variantam... 
Tieši šādas kontrukcijas frekvenču pārveidotāju man jānotestē, kuram ieejā ir 3fāzes pa 220V.....

Tā nav iekārta...
Neko jaunu nebūvēju...

Gribu notestēt esošo frekvenču pārveidotāju...              (Un jā.... Varbūt arī bezjēdzīgi laiku tērēj ar šādu čakaru....)  ::

----------


## Girts

Lai notestetu varetu pietikt ar fazi un nulli  tam VFD. Personiga pieredze. uz darbagalda piemonteets ABB VFD darbojas no 380V~ fazi un nulli.

----------


## Tristan

Kāds ABB modelis? ACS vai ACH sērija? Vai kaut kas senāks?

----------


## Girts

> Kāds ABB modelis? ACS vai ACH sērija? Vai kaut kas senāks?


  Piedod ka tik veelu atbildeju. VFD ir ACS550 3Kw.
 Starp citu arii HY VFD darbojas tada pasha metode. Nobaroju L1  L2 ar 380V~  viss griezas.

----------


## Girts

> Kāds ABB modelis? ACS vai ACH sērija? Vai kaut kas senāks?


 


> Piedod ka tik veelu atbildeju. VFD ir ACS550 3Kw.
>  Starp citu arii HY VFD darbojas tada pasha metode. Nobaroju L1  L2 ar 380V~  viss griezas.


 Atieciba uz tevi interesejusho jautajumu vai ar stravmaini var merit no VFD izzejishaa PWM varu uztaisit atru ekperimentu. Ieshemot HY VFD un 10/5A stravmaini noslogojot  un piekarinat osciloskopu. Velak iemest video, ja tas tev vel ir aktuali.

----------

